# New Orleans Hornets (28-32) @ Denver Nuggets (28-29)...3/6/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









8:00 CST
Pepsi Center-Denver, CO

Preview​


> _A pair of teams battling for the final spots in the Western Conference playoff race meet Tuesday when the Denver Nuggets host the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> Denver (28-29) and New Orleans (28-32) are part of a crowded race for the last two spots in the West, where only the top six teams are over the .500 mark. This game is more critical for the Hornets, who have three more losses than the Nuggets and are beginning a difficult three-game road trip.
> 
> ...


Link

If this team loses, I am throwing in the towel.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I wouldn't say throw the towel...
It's a key game, of course, agaist one of the teams we are fighting with.

But there's March and April there for us to still make streaks, a losing month would mean throwing the towel, not just a game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets not playing like a playoff spot is at stake. Tyson is the only starter in double figures at halftime.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Bad team effort. This is difficult to watch.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Bad team effort. This is difficult to watch.


I've turned it off. I feel like kicking a few players right now and I want to start with Mason and West. Tyson is the only one that came to play. Lately that's how it's been. He's the only one that comes to play. I'm convinced they're trying not to make the playoffs. :lol: 

I've turned it off. I'd rather watch some of these college games on ESPN.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Mason is playing like garbage, but I can't just blame him. D west is slumping.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe the benching did Rasual good. 3 3's this in the game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm mad that I can't see Tyson.

The Lakers/Minny game is a good one. They're in OT. Tied at 105 with 03.3 left.

Oops, going into double OT.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I'm mad that I can't see Tyson.
> 
> The Lakers/Minny game is a good one. They're in OT. Tied at 105 with 03.3 left.
> 
> Oops, going into double OT.


I can't turn away from this one, they're trying to make a comeback.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This team has no chance so long as David West continues to play like he has recently.The guy should be your leading scorer and he's just fading into the background so that you hardly even know he's there.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree in that West just has not been there. Non-existant. This team is playing just enough NOT to make the playoffs. I'm convinced. Must be someone they have their eyes on in the draft because there's no way they should be this bad. No way. And they most certainly WILL NOT win in Phoenix and Utah this week.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> DENVER (AP) -- _Allen Iverson scored 25 points and Carmelo Anthony, a soon-to-be father, added 21 in the Denver Nuggets' 106-91 win over the New Orleans Hornets on Tuesday night.
> 
> Nene finished with 15 points and grabbed 14 boards and Steve Blake came off the bench to add 13 points and six assists.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dDjG9XlsHqQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dDjG9XlsHqQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


:lol:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I didn't post again last night, because I needed time to reflect. I'm at the point now where I'm not even thinking about the playoffs. They are having a total team breakdown, from the coaches to the players (except Tyson). They need to fix this and I don't think it will be this year. I'll be glad if they prove me wrong. Right now the coaches are making decisions I can't understand. Certain players are slumping. Certain players are too inconsistent. Certain players need to take a seat on the bench. And certain players are on the bench, for reasons unknown to mankind. I try not to rant too much, so I'm done. Suns on Friday.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I didn't post again last night, because I needed time to reflect. I'm at the point now where I'm not even thinking about the playoffs. They are having a total team breakdown, from the coaches to the players (except Tyson). They need to fix this and I don't think it will be this year. I'll be glad if they prove me wrong. Right now the coaches are making decisions I can't understand. Certain players are slumping. Certain players are too inconsistent. Certain players need to take a seat on the bench. And certain players are on the bench, for reasons unknown to mankind. I try not to rant too much, so I'm done. Suns on Friday.



I hear you bee-fan. This team is turning all the hairs on my head gray.


----------

